# this looks like sanne!



## Chelsea (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## Sanne (Mar 11, 2005)

that's pretty, what brand is it from?


----------



## Alexa (Mar 11, 2005)

omg! i thought that was her until i got to the middle of the lips. O_O


----------



## Sanne (Mar 11, 2005)

she is so pretty!!! I'm flattered!


----------



## Alexa (Mar 11, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *groupie* 
_she is so pretty!!! I'm flattered!_

 
you're way prettier than her


----------



## mac_obsession (Mar 11, 2005)

Wow Sanne you do look like her, but you are so much prettier!!


----------



## Sanne (Mar 11, 2005)

awww...thank you alexa and mac_obsession 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




((((hugs))))


----------



## Chelsea (Mar 11, 2005)

anabelle (cdn line)


----------



## jamiemeng (Mar 11, 2005)

it does look like her, Groupie you are prettier than her. until I got to the middle of her lips. Thanks


----------



## amy (Mar 11, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jamiemeng* 
_it does look like her, Groupie you are prettier than her. until the lips. Thanks_

 

 :|  I think Sanne's lips are prettier...? Hmmph.  Well, either way, Sanne, you're prettier but yeah she does look like you!


----------



## Sanne (Mar 11, 2005)

well this is an egobooster 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks so much girls


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 12, 2005)

holy crap! i thought it was sanne too! well, now u know 4 sure u could be a model!! that girl doesn't have a THING on you! =)


----------



## Sanne (Mar 12, 2005)

noo where did the pic go to? do you still have it in your computer chelsea?


----------



## Key (Mar 15, 2005)

Gah, I get here and the link is dead. ):


----------

